# Verbrechen an Kindern in unserer Gegend



## pratt (1. April 2003)

Schrecklich jetzt haben wir die Verbrechen vor der Haustür. Womöglich findet einer von uns bei der nächsten MTB-Tour noch die Leiche des vermissten Mädchens

_
Aachen (dpa) - Zwei Verbrechen an Kindern beschäftigen die Polizei in Deutschland. Bei der Kinderleiche, die ein Spaziergänger am Montag in der Voreifel gefunden hat, handelt es sich mit Sicherheit um den vermissten elfjährigen Jungen aus Eschweiler (Kreis Aachen). Die Eltern haben die Leiche mit Hilfe von Fotos identifiziert, teilte die Staatsanwaltschaft Aachen am Montagabend mit. Die Suche nach der neunjährigen Schwester wurde in der Nacht vorübergehend eingestellt. Von dem Mädchen fehle jede Spur. Über weitere Schritte soll am Dienstag entschieden werden.
Mit einem Großaufgebot von 350 Beamten hatte die Polizei die Suche am Abend in einem Waldstück bei Zweifall (Kreis Aachen) intensiviert. Dort hatte ein Spaziergänger am Morgen den Jungen entdeckt. Die Ermittler gehen davon aus, dass er Opfer einer Gewalttat wurde. In der Nacht soll die Spurensicherung am Fundort fortgesetzt werden, teilte Oberstaatsanwalt Robert Deller mit.

Die Eltern hatten ihre Kinder am Sonntag als vermisst gemeldet, nachdem sie vom Spielen auf einem alten Zechengelände bei Eschweiler nicht zurückgekehrt waren. Nachdem Polizei und Rettungskräfte zunächst von einem Unfall auf dem mit Erdlöchern und Schächten durchsetzten Gelände ausgingen, fand ein Spaziergänger die Leiche des Jungen etwa 15 Kilometer entfernt auf einem Waldparkplatz.

Unterdessen ist im pfälzischen Schönenberg-Kübelberg ein siebenjähriger Junge wahrscheinlich erschlagen worden. Die Leiche des Kindes wurde in der Nacht zum Dienstag auf einem Schulgelände gefunden. «Die Schädelverletzungen des Jungen deuten auf einen gewaltsamen Tod», sagte der Leitende Oberstaatsanwalt in Zweibrücken, Eberhard Bayer.
_


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2003)

Mag ich garnicht drüber nachdenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerky (1. April 2003)

Bin seit 2 Jahren selber Papa - und wenn ich sowas lese bekomme ich es mit der Angst...

Die Strafen für solche Psychopaten sind immernoch zu gering als das sie abschreckend wirken.

Mein Beileid den Eltern - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man sowas jemals verkraften kann.


----------



## Hein (1. April 2003)

Am Steinbruch zwischen Zweifall/Mulartshütte sind bestimmt schon viele von uns vorbeigefahren.
Vorletztes Wochenende bin ich zuletzt an der Vicht entlang Richtung Stolberg.

Heut immer noch einige Hubschrauber unterwegs.

Einfach unerträglich. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der/die Täter bald gefasst werden.


----------



## jesusjones (1. April 2003)

@ hein
falls sie jemals gefaßt werden!

eine "bekannte" ist staatsanwältin, der geht es im moment auch richtig gut...
für mich persönlich ist die ungewißheit schlimm! nicht das es dadurch erträglicher wird, aber haben die beiden etwas gesehen was sie nicht hätten sehen sollen, oder was steckt da hinter?


----------



## IGGY (1. April 2003)

Das schlimmste daran ist ja auch noch das der oder die Täter keine gerechtfertigte Strafe bekommen werden wie man ja auch in der Vergangenheit gesehen hat!
Dann wird wieder von einer schlimmen Kindheit des Täters gesprochen und schon fällt das Urteil wieder was milder aus!


----------



## aXXIs262 (1. April 2003)

ich find was da passiert ist schei+++, aber was du sagst mit leiche finden, bei uns in kölle gibt es einen see (doc Alberti, Gremberhoven) um den herum kann man bischen biken, vor ein paar tagen war ich da und einen Tag später sehe ich die stelle wo ich langgefahren bin im TV (WDR), da haben die eine leiche gefunden. Ich bin irgendwie froh das ich nicht der finder war, allerdings bin ich direkt dran vorbeigefahren (ich glaub ich hab den Teppisch wo die leiche drinn war auch gesehen). Ich find soawt total ********, leider kann uns das schnell passieren das wir sowat finden, weil wir meistens abseits von Wegen unterwegs sind   aber ich hoffe das passiert mir nicht.


----------



## pratt (4. April 2003)




----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. April 2003)

Heute haben Spaziergänger eine Mädchenleiche bei Blankenheim gefunden, kann man nur hoffen das es Sonja aus Eschweiler ist!!!!
Habe ich mir bei der letzen Biketour auch gedacht, stell Dir vor, Du fährst durch den Wald und entdeckst eine Kinderleiche, Katastrophe, will ich mir lieber gar nicht vorstellen!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGGY (7. April 2003)

Jetzt kann man nur hoffen das sie den Täter oder die Täterin sehr schnell finden, damit der schrecken ein Ende hat!


----------



## dezibel (7. April 2003)

Straftaht hin oder her.
Was mich persönlich verrückt macht, dass man schon für Raub mehr bestraft wird alls für so ein Abgrund der menschlichen
Gewalthässligkeit.
Die Täter werden für psychischkrank erklärt, dann weist man sie für 3 Jahre in eine Psycheatrie ein und nach 2 Jahren guter Führung kommen sie wieder frei und können glücklich weiter morden.
toll oder?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (7. April 2003)

@ dezibel
Du hast bestimmt in vielen Fällen recht, aber das sind Juristiche Probleme.

Aber die Hoffnung die Täter zu finden und mehrfache Wiederholungstaten zu verhindern ist Heutzutage größer   (siehe untenstehender Pressetext)

_
Berlin (dpa) - Bundesinnenminister Otto Schily (SPD) hat die Erfolge der DNA-Analysen bei der Verbrechensaufklärung und der Verhinderung von Straftaten hervorgehoben. Schily zog am Montag in Berlin eine positive Bilanz der Wirksamkeit der beim Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) in Wiesbaden seit fünf Jahren geführten Gen- Datenbanken.

So seien im vergangenen Jahr 66 Tötungsdelikte und 135 Sexualstraftaten mit der DNA-Analyse aufgeklärt worden. Nach Schilys Angaben sind beim BKA 265 000 Datenbestände registriert. Dieser Datenbestand wachse monatlich um 6000 bis 7000 neue Eintragungen.

Schily sagte, bei Verbrechen wie dem gewaltsamen Tod des elfjährigen Tom aus Eschweiler bei Aachen und dem Fund eines toten Mädchens am Sonntag in der Eifel sei die DNA-Analyse besonders hilfreich. Die Datenbanken leisteten auch einen Beitrag, Wiederholungstaten zu verhindern.
_


----------



## HeWi (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pratt _
> *@ dezibel
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Pratt,

ich glaube fest daran das die Sau irgendwann gefasst wird. Die Polizei mit ihren heutigen Möglichkeiten leistet einen super Job. 
In einem Solchen Fall sind alle doppelt motiviert obwohl sie für ihren Einsatz nur Mäßig belohnt werden. Nach monatelanger Kleinstarbeit fassen sie mit etwas Glück das Schwein (auch wenn jetzt viele auf mich einprügeln: "FÜR MICH BESITZEN DIESE VERBRECHER KEINE MENSCHENRECHTE") und unsere Justiz läßt den Täter in Watte packen, gibt ihm nach ein paar Jahren den ersten Freigang usw usw usw...
Wie oft müssen diese Gangster noch Rückfällig werden damit die für immer weggesperrt werden oder....
Man müsste nur die Psycho Heinis die den Freigang oder die Entlassung eines rückfällig gewordenen Staftäters gewährt haben, knallhart bestrafen. 

Ich leide und trauer mit den armen Eltern, die mit Sicherheit nie darüber wegkommen werden.
Man muß sich nur mal vorstellen wie glücklich man sein muß wenn man heutzutage ein gesundes Kind hat das 11 Jahre alt geworden ist und dann kommt so ein Dreckskerl oder Mehrere und nimmt dir dieses Kind, quält es, tut ihm weh und was weiß ich noch alles.....
Ich weiß ehrlich nicht wie ich das überstehen sollte.

Tut mir Leid wenn ich hier ein wenig gelangweilt habe aber ich würde so gerne zum Ausdruck bringe wie mich das Ganze Entsetzt. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## raymund (8. April 2003)

Ich, als Vater von 3 Kindern, hege bei solchen Nachrichten auch düsterste Gedanken.

Zur Abschreckung sollte der Täter einfach ein paar Stunden mit den Eltern allein gelassen werden.
Das würde zudem viel Geld beim Justizvollzug sparen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2003)

Sehr gute Idee Raymund!


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2003)

Im Mordfall der Geschwister Tom und Sonja werden zwei Männer per internationalem Haftbefehl gesucht. Sie stehen unter dringendem Tatverdacht. Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht bei dem Mord an den Kindern von einem sexuellen Motiv aus.
Da unser einer ja auch schonmal in abgelegene Waldgebiete radelt, sollten wir ein offenes Auge für den *schwarzen Fiat Punto* haben.

*Die Tatverdächtigen werden auch im benachbarten Ausland gesucht !*

Hier    der komplette Text sowie Fotos.


----------



## pratt (17. April 2003)

Heute Morgen beim Gassigehen mit meinem Bello habe ich einen kleinen schwarzen Fiat mit einem schlafenden Mann drin in der Gasse gesehen. 
Aber es war ein Fiat Uno mit Belgischen Kennzeichen, der (langhaarige) Mann hatte noch seinen Hund mit. Im Gespräch mit ihm meinte ich, es währe nicht gut in diesen Tagen in einem kleinen schwarzen Fiat zu übernachten.
Ich schätze, dass sie die Täter (oder mindestens schon mal einen) heute oder Morgen finden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2003)

Sind wohl in der Schweiz aufgeflogen


----------



## pratt (17. April 2003)

Aachen (dpa) - Die beiden dringend Verdächtigen im Mordfall der Kinder Tom und Sonja aus Eschweiler sind nach Angaben der Aachner Polizei am Donnerstag gefasst.«Wir gehen davon aus, dass es die beiden Männer sind». Die Staatsanwaltschaft will zufolge in Kürze weitere Details bekannt geben.

Das Landeskriminalamt Nordrhein-Westfalens hatte Spezialisten von der Zielfahndung auf die gesuchten Markus Wirtz und Markus Lewendel angesetzt. Gegen den 28-jährigen Wirtz und den 33-jährigen Lewendel war Haftbefehl wegen zweifachen Mordes erlassen worden. 

Die beiden Männer sind am Donnerstagmorgen höchstwahrscheinlich kurz hinter der Schweizer Grenze festgenommen worden. Ein Autofahrer habe das gesuchte Fahrzeug erkannt und sich gemeldet, sagte ein Polizeisprecher im Kanton Solothurn. «Sie werden jetzt befragt», sagte er. Die beiden Männer mittleren Alters hätten sich widerstandlos festnehmen lassen. Sie seien auf der Autobahn Richtung Basel unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## h-walk (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pratt _
> *Aachen (dpa) - Die beiden dringend Verdächtigen im Mordfall der Kinder Tom und Sonja aus Eschweiler sind nach Angaben der Aachner Polizei am Donnerstag gefasst.«Wir gehen davon aus, dass es die beiden Männer sind». Die Staatsanwaltschaft will zufolge in Kürze weitere Details bekannt geben.
> 
> Das Landeskriminalamt Nordrhein-Westfalens hatte Spezialisten von der Zielfahndung auf die gesuchten Markus Wirtz und Markus Lewendel angesetzt. Gegen den 28-jährigen Wirtz und den 33-jährigen Lewendel war Haftbefehl wegen zweifachen Mordes erlassen worden.
> ...





Hi Forum,
als ich die Anklage der beiden potenziellen Mörder des Geschwisterpaares aus Eschweiler in den Medien mitverfolgte, und das Foto in der "BLÖD" von dem grinsenden Typen kam es mir echt hoch. Sie kommen im Falle der Verurteilung wohl auch in einen Sonderknast, in dem sie nicht von anderen Gefangenen bedroht werden können...
Ich bin normalerweise kein Freund der Exekution oder Selbstjustiz, aber die beiden Vögel gehören definitiv an den Strang! Wenn es meine Kinder wären, würde ich jeden Tag vor dem Knast sitzen und warten...

Gruß
H-Walk


----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

Sprüche wie "an den Strang" etc. sind doch nicht angebracht hier.
Bei Gericht sitzen auch nicht nur inkompetente Idioten sondern die wissen was juristisch machbar ist.
Jemand, der in eine geschlossene Anstalt kommt tut dies doch gerade, weil er die Tat in einem geistig krankhaften Zustand getan hat.
Gesetze dienen auch dem Täterschutz !


----------



## locationmaster (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *
> Gesetze auch dienen dem Täterschutz ! *


----------



## h-walk (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *Sprüche wie "an den Strang" etc. sind doch nicht angebracht hier.
> Bei Gericht sitzen auch nicht nur inkompetente Idioten sondern die wissen was juristisch machbar ist.
> Jemand, der in eine geschlossene Anstalt kommt tut dies doch gerade, weil er die Tat in einem geistig krankhaften Zustand getan hat.
> Gesetze auch dienen dem Täterschutz ! *



Ach so, ich weiß nicht, ob du Kinder hast, aber wenn dem so ist, dann möchte ich dich mal erleben, ob du dann noch soviel Verständnis zeigst, so nach dem Motto: Die armen Jungs sind doch nicht zurechnungsfähig (deshalb waren sie ja auch seit Monaten systematisch auf der Suche nach geeigneten Opfern..) und außerdem nur selbst Opfer einer kranken Gesellschaft, etc..bla bla..
Es geht nicht um "unfähige" Richter, sondern darum, daß solche Typen nach 7-8 Jahren wieder frei rumlaufen...
Im übrigen wirken die Täter auf mich keinesfalls geistig verwirrt...
Ich bleib dabei: Für ein derartiges Verbrechen gehören die Typen beseitigt und zwar endgültig.

Gruß
H-Walk


----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

An dem geltenden Recht gibts aber nix zu rütteln.
Und der Richter ist gehalten eine Situation nicht nur aus der sicherlich dramatischen Sicht der Eltern, sondern auch der des Täters zu beurteilen. Alles andere wäre Willkür (und über die würde sich jeder beklagen, der selbst für ein kleines Delikt hart rangenommen würde).


----------



## h-walk (7. November 2003)

@gugi

Ich weiß, daß das geltende Recht für alle Straftäter gleich angewendet werden muß. Meiner Meinung nach ist "lebenslänglich" (15 Jahre) in bestimmten Fällen (wie hier) nicht ausreichend. Also muß man das "geltende Recht" ändern. Nicht jeder Täter hat das Recht auf Integration.

Natürlich spielt die emotionale Komponente eine große Rolle und ich geb hier auch nur meine Ansicht wieder. Als Vater der Opfer würde ich mich im Nachhinein auch als "verwirrt" einstufen lassen, wenn ich den beiden Jungs nach ihrer Entlassung mit einer Schrotflinte die Geschlechtsteile weggeblasen hätte..

Gruß
H-Walk


----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

lebenslänglich ist aber nicht 15 Jahre


----------



## Splash (7. November 2003)

Unabhängig davon, dass ich auch mittlerweile Vater bin, wird es denen nach Verurteilung noch viel zu gut ergehen. Leider. Aus meienr Sicht sind Methonen wie Strang oder sonst ne Todesstrafe zu harmlos für so einen Abschaum. Und unsere Gefängnisse sind ja eher Kuranstalten statt Strafe (ich habe so ein Gebäude schon mal von innen gesehen - inkl Unterbringung und Co - zum Glück nicht als Täter), aber es heisst ja so schön im Amtdeutsch "Resozialisierung". Da gelobe ich mir die türkischen Gefängnisse. Die wären genau das richtige für so einen Abschaum. Oder eben mal ein paar Stunden mit den Eltern alleine lassen, damit die Eltern zuschlagen können. Tut mir echt leid, aber für so ein Pack habe ich absolut kein Verständniss und so was würde ich auch nicht wieder in die Gesellschaft eingliedern. Wenn mir mal so einer unter die Augen kommen sollte, dann wär mir Recht oder Unrecht aber wohl auch ziemlich egal. Sorry, wenns was krass geschrieben ist, abe rbei dem Thema kommt mir immer die Galle hoch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

Vergewaltiger, Kindermörder etc. haben keinen guten Stand im Knast - wie der eingerichtet ist hat damit nix zu tun. Wenn die andern Insassen rausbekommen (und das tun sie) dass so einer bei ihnen ist braucht der ne Einzelzelle.

Achso, wens interessiert:
§57a StPO


----------



## Splash (7. November 2003)

Hey klar - die Einrichtung alleine ist ja nicht relvant. Doppelzimmer mit WC, Fernsehraum und andere Hobbyräume, ne subventionierte Ausbildung bekommen, etc - das iss in der Summe einfach keine wirkliche Strafe. Wenn die Mitknackis rausbekommen, dasses n Kinderschänder ist, wird der halt imemr wieder verprügelt, aber was iss das schon gemessen an dem, was der getan hat? Zudem müssen die Wachen den auch noch beschützen ...
Türkischer Knast iss da mal gleich viel besser. Mit 16 Leuten auf ner Bude ohne grossartige Freizeitaktivitäten. Wenn da wer raus bekommt, dass das n Kinderschänder ist, wird der den Knast warscheinlich nicht mehr lebend verlassen, weil auf solcche Leute da keiner n Dreck gibt.

Im übrigen soll ja bei den jetzt angeklagten die besondere Schwere der Schuld festgestellt werden (oder ist schon?) und damit ist Lebenslänglich 20 Jahre ohne Chance auf Bewährung - aus meiner Sicht zu harmlos in unseren Kuranstalten.


----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

Also bitte, in diesen "Kuranstalten" sind auch weit harmlosere Gestalten. Und was sollen das für gestörte Menschen sein, wenn die aus dem Knast rauskommen ? Wenn man sie so behandelt, wie du denkst, dann ist auch ein Dieb nicht mehr gesellschaftsfähig.


----------



## h-walk (7. November 2003)

@ splash

Bin vollkommen Deiner Meinung. Leider wird irgendein verkackter Psychologe nach ein paar Jahren die Jungs für wieder voll integrationsfähig erklären...aber sie werden ja bestimmt nicht rückfällig, da sie ja den "harten" deutschen Justizvollzug kennenlernten...

Gruß
H-Walk


----------



## Splash (7. November 2003)

@h-walk

100% meine Meinung. Und für leichte Knackis (Diebstahl im kleinen Rahmen etc.) kann man ja auch entsprechende Gefängnisse beibehalten. Aber dennoch wäre auch da mehr Härte angebracht. Und bei Schwerverbrechern (Mörder, Vergewaltiger, Kinderschänder, Bankräuber, etc.) wären mal so richtige Gefängnisse a la Türkei angebracht. Gerade Kinderschänder haben für mich die Würde der Unantastbarkeit verspielt ...


----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

sorry wenn ich euch nochmal mit meiner anderslautenden Meinung nerve, aber ein letztes wollte ich loswerden:

Ihr habt hier ganz locker von Strick oder Gefängnissen wo sie niht mehr rauskommen gesprochen. Das kommt einem Todesurteil gleich. Demnach seid ihr also der Auffassung, dass ihr das Recht habt über das Leben sowie den Tod eines anderen zu entscheiden. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit "ja in diesem Fall" oder "wenn er sowas tut, ja" denn dabei geht es ganz prinzipiell um die Frage der Unantastbarkeit des Lebens. Und der Gesetzgeber hat sich diesbezüglich eindeutig entschieden !

Und das Beispiel der Türkei ist ja wohl ein Witz - dieversuchen gerade diese Zustände auszumerzen um in die EU zu kommen und ihr wollt diesen Schritt rückgängig machen !


----------



## h-walk (7. November 2003)

@ gugi

Tut mir leid, ich kann deine Ansicht überhaupt nicht teilen. Die Mörder haben ebenfalls über Leben und Tod entschieden...und bei sexuellem Mißbrauch und anschließender Ermordung hat ein Straftäter jegliches eigene Recht auf Leben verwirkt und gehört ein für allemal beseitigt.

Gruß
H-Walk


----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von h-walk _
> *Die Mörder haben ebenfalls über Leben und Tod entschieden..*


Und das ist so abscheulich, dass du selber "im Namen der Gerechtigkeit" eine solche Entscheidung fällen willst ?

Im übrigen stimmen die 20 Jahre nicht. Die beiden sind angeklagt wegen 2fachen Mordes, Freiheitsberaubung undsexuellen Missbrauchs (von Kindern).
Das macht lebenslang.


----------



## h-walk (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *
> Und das ist so abscheulich, dass du selber "im Namen der Gerechtigkeit" eine solche Entscheidung fällen willst ?
> 
> ...




Ich hab in diesem Fall (zum Glück für die Mörder) leider nix zu entscheiden...sonst würden die Jungs nicht mehr in die Kamera grinsen, das kann  ich dir versprechen. 

Gruß
H-Walk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (7. November 2003)

Prinzipiell bin ich schon der Auffassung, dass im Knast mal wieder was mehr Härte einkehren dürfte. Und so schlecht finde ich die türkischen Gefängnisse nicht. Es müsste nur sichergestellt werden, dass die Leute, die da rein kommen, auch wirklich schuldig sind. Ich weiss, dass die Meisten hier die Einstellung was Assie finden, aber das iss mir prinzipiell egal. Weil in den Ländern, wo die Strafen härter sind, ist die Hemmschwelle auch was höher und das kann hier in Deutschland mal echt nicht schaden. Ich wäre eher dafür, dass die Türkei Ihre Gefängnisse mit in die EU einbringen. Aus meiner Sicht wär das ne Bereicherung. Da kommen dann aber nur Leute rein, wo die Schuld erwiesen ist. Todesstrafe find ich wieder nicht so prall, weil man die im Falle einer Fehlverurteilung nicht wieder rückgängig machen kann. Aussm Knast kann man die Leute immer wieder entlassen.

Und wegen Lebenslänglich: Iss das in Deutschland nicht 20 Jahre und bei guter Führung und unter gewissen Voraussetzungen (keine besondere Schwere der Tat, etc.) kann man da nach 15 Jahren rauskommen. Lebenslänglich ist in Deutschland doch nicht wirklich das Leben lang ... (korrigier mich wer, wenn ich falsch liege).

Und zum Glück für die Angeklagten bin ich, ebenso wie h-walk, nicht in der Position über die zu entscheiden. Aber der Auffassung sind sicher recht viele.


----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

Und ich würde mich schämen, dass hier Straftäter menschenunwürdig behandelt werden.

Den §, in dem etwas zu "lebenslang" steht habe ich bereits weit oben verlinkt (nicht wahrgenommen ?).

Eine Bereicherung sind solche Gefängnisse nicht, denn ich muss nochmals wiederholen, dass Starfen NICHT nur abschrecken sollen, sondern eine Besserung des Sträflings (was in türkischen Gefängnissen unbestreitbar wohl nicht gegeben ist) bewirken sollen.

Ich glaube desweiteren, dass gerade bei den hier begangenen Taten kein Rückgang festzustellen ist, weil die Täter einer solchen Tat nicht logisch abwägen zwischen Tat und Konsequenz. Gerade Sexualdelikte entstehen doch (oft) aus einem nicht mehr vom Täter kontrollierten Verlangen !

Folglich hätte dein Vorschlag keine Auswirkungen auf die Zahl solch begangener Delikte, nur auf die Art und Weise der Inhaftierung !

Wir können nur von Glück reden, dass Zustände wie in der Türkei hier nicht bestehen und hoffentlich auch niemals wieder bestehen werden.
Du musst dir mal vorstellen, was in der Türkei passiert, wenn jemand aus Armut (!!!) klaut ! Und mit etwas Pech hättest auch du in der Situation sein können - dann wärst du kein Anhänger türkischer Gefängnisse mehr, glaub mir.


----------



## Splash (7. November 2003)

Ich habe ja oben das ganze auf Scherverbrecher begrenzt. Und ehlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht, warum man einen Vergewaltiger oder Kinderschänder resozialisieren sollte. Zudem ist die Rückfallquote auch nicht gerade gering in Deutschland, was ja auch nicht gerade für den Erfolg der Resozialisierung spricht.
Und bei Dieben redet ja auch keiner davon, die in solche Verhältnisse zu packen, denn Diebstahl und Mundraub sind für mich nun mal andere Sachen als Vergewaltigung, Kinderschänderei und Mord. Und da kann ein wenig mehr Härte ggf echt nicht schaden. Aber passieren wird das sicher nicht ...

Den §57a hatte ich gesehen, aber das ist die Aussetzung des Strafrestes bei lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe. Da hab ich nichts zu der Länge der Strafe gelesen. Aber die 20 Jahre stimmen glaub ich schon. Müsste selber mal suchen, muss aber grad noch n paar andere Sachen machen. Interessieren würde es mich ja schon, wie Lebenslänglich definiert ist.


----------



## HeWi (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *sorry wenn ich euch nochmal mit meiner anderslautenden Meinung nerve, aber ein letztes wollte ich loswerden:
> 
> Ihr habt hier ganz locker von Strick oder Gefängnissen wo sie niht mehr rauskommen gesprochen. Das kommt einem Todesurteil gleich. Demnach seid ihr also der Auffassung, dass ihr das Recht habt über das Leben sowie den Tod eines anderen zu entscheiden.*



- Wenn ich dieses Gerede höre wird mir übel. So objektiv und eiskalt kann nur jemand reden der es nicht schafft sich in die Eltern von Tom u Sonja bzw in die zwei Kleinen in ihren letzten Std zu versetzen. Aber das will ja auch keiner von denen die unsere Rechtsprechung vertreten. Vorallem will wohl keiner verstehen, das solchen Versagern nicht geholfen werden kann. Ich glaube (hoffe), das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung solchen Schweinen gar nicht helfen will.




> Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit "ja in diesem Fall" oder "wenn er sowas tut, ja" denn dabei geht es ganz prinzipiell um die Frage der Unantastbarkeit des Lebens.



- DOCH, genau in dem und ähnlichen Fällen, bei denen ein erwachsener Drecksack ein oder zwei kleine Kinder (die ihr ganzes Leben noch vor sich haben, die nicht im Traum daran denken irgendjemandem etwas zu leide zu tun, die völlig hilflos dem ausgesetzt sind was die Schweine mit ihnen anstellen) mißhandelt und (oder) tötet, muß die Strafe so hoch ausfallen wie es in D leider nie möglich sein wird. Ich würde sie foltern.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## schroeti (7. November 2003)

Und ich würde denen beiden gerne persönlich den Schnibbel abschneiden - ohne Betäubung....

Typen, die hier meinen, Gewalttäter wären auch nur Menschen und sollten so behandelt werden, kann ich nicht ab. Nix gut behandeln, direkt die Glocken abschneiden und lebenslang in den Bau. Nie wieder raus!!! Und wenn Sie fliehen, direkt die Birne runter nach dem Erwischen. 

Schei$$ Pack, diese Dreckschweine.  

Schaut Euch doch die Fotos der Verhandlung in der Zeitung an. Harmlose Fresse und auf Mitleid tun. "Ach ich wollt das ja gar nicht! Nur mein Kumpel sagte, bring sie um, da hab ich es eben machen müssen, ich Armer!"  

Da kann ich nur kotzen :kotz:


----------



## gugi (7. November 2003)

Nur um das klarzustellen - Mitleid habe ich mit den beiden nicht.
Ich will aber auch nicht aus einer Stimmung heraus ein solches Urteil fällen.
Der §57a beinhaltet soweit alles, was zur Definition von "lebenslang" nötig ist. "Lebenslang" ist demnach wörtlich zu nehmen, nur unter den im §57a genannten Vorraussetzungen wird von einer unbegrenzten Haft abgesehen.

Meiner Meinung nach darf ein Land mit einem Anspruch sich selbst gegenüber auch in Ausnahmesituationen nicht von seiner Linie abweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (8. November 2003)

> § 57a
> Aussetzung des Strafrestes bei lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe
> (1) Das Gericht setzt die Vollstreckung des Restes einer lebenslangen Freiheitsstrafe zur Bewährung aus, wenn
> 
> ...



Also ich les da nur was von Verkürzung, nichts davon wie lang "lebenslang" ist. Und ich meine immer noch, dass Lebenslang als Strafmass 20 Jahre ist. Evtl hab ich am Sonntag mal was Zeit zu wühlen und find da was (egal obs mich bestätigt oder nicht).
Und wa für einen Anspruch ich mir vorbehalten muss, behalte ich mal lieber für mich. Aber bei uns im Land wird man ja schnell verschrien, wenn man emotional ist. Und Täter werden besser geschützt als Opfer. Das ist leider auch ne Lachnummer fürn Rechtsstaat ...


----------



## gugi (8. November 2003)

*"*lebenslange

Lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe - In Deutschland die höchstmögliche Freiheitsstrafe, mit der insbesondere Mord bestraft wird. Die *Mindestverbüßungszeit* beträgt in Deutschland 15 Jahre. Erst dann ist eine Aussetzung der Strafe zur Bewährung *möglich*. *"* (Quelle: www.123recht.net)

Für die, die es mir immer noch nicht glauben. "lebenslang" ist zeitlich *nicht * begrenzt, kann aber vorzeitig ausgesetzt werden.

Der Opferschutz ist in unserem Recht doch ziemlich ausgeprägt, hier ein Hinweis auf §32 StGB (keine Rechtsgüterabwägung ...).

Und emotional ist nicht ohne Grund "verschrien", sondern weil Emotionen zu letztlich unakzeptablen Ergebnissen führen können, da unüberlegt oder stark opferlastige Betrachtung der Umstände und Tat.

Und es ist gerade ein gutes Zeichen für einen Rechtsstaat, wenn er nicht auf emotionale, kurzfristige, übereilte, in den Folgen nicht absehbare Weise richtet.
Wie gesagt, rechtsstaat schliesst auch Opferschutz ein - welche Konsequenzen ein fehlen eines eben solchen haben kann sollte jedem klar sein.
Ich finde, das Gesetz ist weit mehr durchdacht als sich ein Betrachter, der letztlich nur das Urteil bewertet, vorstellt.


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2003)

Hallo
In meinen Augen sollte man sie in Eschweiler am Markt fesseln! Da bekommen sie dann was sie verdient haben! Solche Menschen verdienen das Leben nicht, und auch keine zweite Chance!


----------



## gugi (8. November 2003)

Ich finde sowas moralisch verwerflich - "nur" weil jemand anderes sich nicht an das Gesetz hält kann man nicht seine eigenen Prinzipien über Bord werfen.

Wenn mir mal was geklaut wird schlag ich dem Dieb auch die Hände ab ?

Aber gut, ich werde hier eh niemanden überzeugen.
Ohne jemanden auf die Füsse treten zu wollen : Man kann doch nur froh sein, dass ihr nicht in der Position seid, rechtskräftige Urteile zu fällen.


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2003)

@ gugi
Ich kann es überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen was du da schreibst! Meiner Meinung nach sollte man solche Leute schon härter bestrafen als wie es in der Vergangenheit gemacht wurde! Dein Vergleich mit dem Dieb ist ja wohl fürn A.... !


----------



## HeWi (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *@ gugi
> Ich kann es überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen was du da schreibst! Meiner Meinung nach sollte man solche Leute schon härter bestrafen als wie es in der Vergangenheit gemacht wurde! Dein Vergleich mit dem Dieb ist ja wohl fürn A.... ! *



Voll und Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## gugi (8. November 2003)

Ist das nicht nachvollziehbar, dass man auch in Ausnahmesituationen nicht von seinen Grundprinzipien abweicht ?


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2003)

@gugi:

gibs auf, uns Deine Prinzipien aufzudrängen und auf scheiss Paragraphen zu reiten !
Die Kerle gehören erschlagen !!!!!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Splash (9. November 2003)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, daß man denen zuerst die Eier abquetschen sollte und dann sollte man die in ein extra für solche Leute importiertes türkisches Gefängniss stecken. Dann würden die ned mehr so dreckig in die Kamera grinsen und ich wüsste, daß die da nicht mehr lebend raus kommen (würde mich ungemein beruhigen, wenn ich mein Kind mal auf der Strasse spielen lassen würde) ...
Vor allem peil ich es nicht, dass es Leute gibt, die so Kinderschänder und Diebe mit einem Maß messen. Aber lassen wirs gut sein.


----------



## gugi (9. November 2003)

1. Wir brauchen nicht in so einem Ton miteinander reden - unnötig.

2. Wozu eine Diskussion, wenn nur 1 Meinung vertreten werden darf ?

3. Das sind nicht "meine" Prinzipien, sondern doch vielmehr die des Staates in dem wir hier leben.

4. Ich brauche euch tatsächlich nichts aufdrängen - da kümmert sich schon der Staat drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2003)

am besten du diskutierst mit uns über Dinge, für welche dieses Forum geschaffen wurde: biken


----------



## Splash (9. November 2003)

zu 3. und 4.: Leider ist das so (und leider werden immer noch oft Täter besser geschützt als Opfer) ...

zu 1. und 2.: Iss ja ne Diskussion und ich finds so long OK. Sind halt nicht viele da, die das so nüchtern und emotionslos sehen und dann Diebe mit Kinderschändern vergleichen. Aber als ich das mit den Kinden oder so noch nicht nachvollziehen konnte, hab ichs auch noch nüchterner gesehen *g*. Aber wem die Diskussion nicht passt (oder die Ansichten anderer), der kann ja besser wieder übers biken diskutieren. Das Thema wär aus meiner Sicht ehh am besten im OffTopic aufeghoben, weils um Grundsätze geht ...


----------



## gugi (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *am besten du diskutierst mit uns über Dinge, für welche dieses Forum geschaffen wurde: biken *



Hab ich etwa den Thread eröffnet bzw. wieder ins Leben gerufen ?
Hast du ein Problem mit gegensätzlichen Meinungen ?
Am besten du übersiehst den Thread einfach.


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *Am besten du übersiehst den Thread einfach. *



genau das werde ich tun...gehört eh nicht hier hin...schnösel


----------



## gugi (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *schnösel *



Besser direkt mit dem Übersehen anfangen als sowas zu schreiben...


----------



## Rotten (10. November 2003)

Was seid ihr denn für ein Haufen von Möchtegernfaschos. Da kann man ja nur froh sein, dass es in diesem Land mit der direkten Demonkratie nicht so weit her ist und GEstalten wie ihr nichts zu melden haben...


----------



## Splash (10. November 2003)

Wenn keine weiteren Diskussionsargumente mit Hirn kommen, kann man ja schliessen. Bei manch einem scheint das Hirn ja wie der Nickname zu sein .... tztztz ...
Aber vielleicht sind das ja auch Leute mir derartigen Ambitionen. Wer weiss ...


----------



## gugi (10. November 2003)

Bisher war die Diskussion für ein Forum doch recht sachlich - Kommentare wie der von Rotten sind unnötig.


----------



## Rotten (11. November 2003)

Es gibt Themen über die kann man nicht sachlich diskutieren - über die kann man gar nicht diskutieren: Wie die Todesstrafe!
Und wenn ich sehe, wie das Thema hier "diskutiert" wird, bin ich tatsächlich froh, dass "Volksabstimmungen" hier wenig Gewicht haben! 

Und meistens sind es ja die Leute, die am Lautesten "SChwanz ab" schreien, die derartige Ambitionen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeWi (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rotten _
> *Es gibt Themen über die kann man nicht sachlich diskutieren - über die kann man gar nicht diskutieren: Wie die Todesstrafe!
> Und wenn ich sehe, wie das Thema hier "diskutiert" wird, bin ich tatsächlich froh, dass "Volksabstimmungen" hier wenig Gewicht haben!
> 
> Und meistens sind es ja die Leute, die am Lautesten "SChwanz ab" schreien, die derartige Ambitionen haben. *




Wie sollte denn Deiner Meinung nach die Strafe für die armen beiden, die hier von den Meisten soooo verachtet werden ausfallen???? 
Sollen sie überhaupt bestraft werden?????

Ich könnte wetten das sich sogar ein paar Psychoheinis finden lassen die davon überzeugt sind das man ohne Gefängnis viel mehr erreichen würde, so ein Knast ist in deren Augen bestimmt Menschenunwürdig.


----------



## schroeti (11. November 2003)

Ich bleib trotzdem dabei:

*Eier abschneiden und in nen Knast mit lauter Kinderschänder-"Freunden" reinstecken.*

Die werden ihre Freude haben!!! 

@Rotten: Du hast bestimmt keine Kinder. Also erlaube Dir keine Kritik an unserer Meinung, da wir welche haben!! Und deshalb sehen wir die Sache "etwas" anders. Nach dem Recht ist das ja schön, was Du sagst - und auch sachlich richtig, aber emotional gesehen gehört denen der Schniedel ab. Leider gehen die Schweine heute in die Psychiatrie und dürfen da nach 5-8 Jahren Freigang genießen und weiter töten. Schei$$ Gesetze sind das in meinen Augen. Die sollten in den richtigen Bau für 25 Jahre und danach in eine Sicherheitsverwahrung. Wenn sie dann noch leben...

Aber laßt uns doch nun endlich closen <<<< es ist genug gesagt...


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2003)

Ich bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## gugi (11. November 2003)

Bei den beiden soll schon eine besondere schwere der Schuld festgestellt worden sein, was gemäß §57a StPO in einer nicht aussetzbaren Freiheitsstrafe resultiert. Habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben, aber lebenslang scheint ja nicht auszureichen, eurer Meinung nach. Im übrigen gab es schon Schwierigkeiten, überhaupt die Lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe mit unserer Verfassung in Einklang zu bringen.

Zu den Kindern:
Ich deute die Tatsache, dass du selbst Kinder hast eher so, dass du nicht in der Lage bist ein objektives Urteil zu fällen ! Und ob ihr es wollt oder nicht, in einem Rechtsstaat wie dem unseren kommt jedem eine weitestgehend objektive Beurteilung zu Gute.

Aber innerlich musste ich wirklich kurz auflachen, als du geschrieben hast, dass man den Sachverhalt anders sieht, wenn man erstmal Kinder hat. Erinnert mich einfach an eine Sitzung zur Verkehrsplanung bei mir im Ort - und ich rege mich über die Leute auf, die früher mit hohem Tempo an Grundschulen vorbeirasten und *jetzt, wo sie selber Kinder haben, nach ganz radikalen Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen und Sicherungsmitteln schreien.*
Wie man zu so einer Art Moral steht, muss letztlich jeder mit sich selber ausmachen.


----------



## Splash (11. November 2003)

Das nennt man dann Reifungsprozess und tritt bei den meisten Leuten so ab 20-25 ein, wenn man merkt, dass man eine gewisse Verantwortung übernehmen muss. Das hat nix mit Doppelmoral zu tun.

Prinzipiell finde ich jedoch eine lebenslängliche Freiheitsstrafe für Schwerverbrecher immer noch zu harmlos und zu teuer.


----------



## IGGY (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Splash _
> *Das nennt man dann Reifungsprozess und tritt bei den meisten Leuten so ab 20-25 ein, wenn man merkt, dass man eine gewisse Verantwortung übernehmen muss. Das hat nix mit Doppelmoral zu tun.
> 
> Prinzipiell finde ich jedoch eine lebenslängliche Freiheitsstrafe für Schwerverbrecher immer noch zu harmlos und zu teuer. *


Was soll man dazu noch sagen! Hast voll und ganz Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugi _
> *Zu den Kindern:
> Ich deute die Tatsache, dass du selbst Kinder hast eher so, dass du nicht in der Lage bist ein objektives Urteil zu fällen ! Und ob ihr es wollt oder nicht, in einem Rechtsstaat wie dem unseren kommt jedem eine weitestgehend objektive Beurteilung zu Gute.
> 
> ...




Gut, die Nasen mag ich auch nicht, die derart handeln. Ich fahre bestimmt nicht an jeder 30er-Zone 30 km/h. Ist ja manchmal auch Banane. Und wenn einer erst so handelt, weil er Betroffener ist, dann hast Du recht. Aber es geht hier nicht um Temposünder, die werden meistens hart genug bestraft. Das zum Thema objektive Beurteilung. Kleine aufhängen, große gehen lassen - so sieht es aus.

Meine Meinung hatte ich schon vorher bezgl. der Kinderschänder. Dafür braucht man keine Kinder haben, da reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand. Und der sagt mir primär: Kopp ab. Ist mir doch egal, ob die Idioten noch mal resozialisiert werden könnten. Ich bringe ja auch keinen um, wieso tun die es dann. Sollen sich doch selber killen, wenn sie Spaß daran haben. Aber sich an kleinen, schutzlosen und unschuldigen Kindern zu vergreifen, erzeugt in mir Ekelgefühle. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einer mit denen das gleiche machen würde, was die mit den beiden Kindern gemacht haben! 

Besondere Schuld:
Ach, wie toll. Dann kommt so ein Seelenklempner und revidiert das Ganze auf ein Minimum und nach 10 Jahren Psychiatrie sind die frei. Wenn sie nicht schon vorher aus Bedburg türmen. Gutachter machen das schon....
:kotz:

Schade ist wirklich, das wir nicht an unserer Gesetzgebung aktiv teilhaben können (ohne Politiker zu sein). Dann könnte man in diesen Fällen wirklich mal laut über Kastration nachdenken... Aber in den entsprechenden Gremien sitzen wahrscheinlich eh wieder welche, die selber Dreck am Stecken haben ("freie Liebe für alle") und dann solche Maßnahmen direkt verwerfen.

Ich klink mich aus, hab jetzt die Nase voll von den ganzen Rechtsgelehrten hier im thread, die meinen, mit den heutigen Gesetzen wäre alles gut. Lebt ruhig weiter in Eurer naiven Blümchenwelt und glaubt weiter an den Weihnachtsmann!

PS: danke an den Mod, dass Du meine kleinen Wutausbrüche nicht "bearbeitet" hast


----------



## gugi (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *
> Was soll man dazu noch sagen! Hast voll und ganz Recht! *



Sorry, aber wer mit so populistischen und unbeherrschten Sprüchen um sich wirft ist in meinen Augen nicht verantwortungsbewusster geworden.

Desweiteren ist es ein Witz, Menschen im Dienst des Staates mit irgendwelchen Sprüchen zu verleumden.
Beamte dürfen nicht mal vorbestraft sein - nur für die, die das nicht wussten. In anderen Berfusgruppen ist man da ja nachsichtiger.

Meines Erachtens muss man schon ziemlich von sich überzeugt sein, um Menschen, die eine Jahre lange Ausbildung durchlaufen haben, als inkompetent hinzustellen.

Für euer Alter sind so manche Sprüche tatsächlich nicht mehr angebracht.



> _Original geschrieben von schroeti _
> Dafür braucht man keine Kinder haben, da reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand.*
> *


Und wofür braucht man den dann ? Für irgendeine Beurteilung war der doch nötig - das hast du irgendwo schon geschrieben !


----------



## IGGY (12. November 2003)

Ich schlage mal vor wir schliessen dieses Thema mal! Wir wollen uns hier ja nicht gegenseitig beschimpfen sondern was zum Thema posten! Wir sind doch alle eine liebe MTB-Gemeinde!?


----------



## Splash (12. November 2003)

Jau wäre auch langsam fürs Schliessen, weils echt nix bringt, mit Leuten zu diskutieren, die meinen, dass man Temposünder, Taschendiebe und Kinderschänder gleich behandeln kann. Und auch genausowenig gern dieskutier ich mit Leuten, deren Hirn wohl so ist wie der Nick (Ro****). Also klink ich mich auch mal aus. Ich hab halt meine Meinung und stehe weiter dazu und da wird auch kein Perso-Erwachsener mit ner "der Staat hat immer Recht" Meinung was drehen können ...

Lasst uns lieber übers Biken diskutieren - da sind wir warscheinlich eher auf ner Wellenlänge und dazu iss das Forum ja auch da (und iss sicher besser als sich in die Haare zu bekommen) ....


----------



## Rotten (13. November 2003)

Ich glaube es wäre besser, wenn jemand wie Du, der seine Komplexe nur mit Rachegedanken bewältigen kann, nicht über Hirngrößen redet.
Gegen Leute wie Dich müsste man sogar als Anarchist den Staat verteidigen, weil er immer noch ein gewisses zivilisatorisches Mindestniveau garantiert und Leute wie Dich in ihre Schranken weist.
Aber eigentlich ist alles gesagt: Möchtegernfaschist, der mit den echten Nazis nicht mitspielen darf


----------



## Splash (14. November 2003)

Logisch - das kommt von einem, ich vermute mal, 15jährigen, der gerade versucht seinen 10a-Abschluss zu schaffen (oder da rein zu kommen). Aber ich hab da recht wenig Lust mit Leuten zu diskutieren, wo Florida-Rolf mehr Interlekt hat. Spiel mal schön weiter in Chorweiler oder Holweide rum und versuch erst mal n bisschen was sinniges auf die Beine zu stellen, bevor Du Dich in Diskussionen einmischt, wo Erwachsene reden *g*


----------



## Rotten (14. November 2003)

Ey Baby, ich sag nur mal "Interlekt"...  Aber ich denk mal für Dich ist "Duden" schon ein Fremdwort. Und leider musste ich anhand Deines Profils feststellen, dass wir gleich alt sind, nur dass ich mich besser artikulieren kann, liegt wohl an der höheren Bildung...
Und im übrigen bestätigst Du nur meine These damit, dass Du es echt nötig hast Dich auf Kosten der Leute die in Chorweiler leben zu profilieren.
Früher war "Kleinbürger" mal ein Schimpfwort, dass auf Leute wie Dich zugetroffen hat, nur leider versteht das niemand mehr....
Aber anhand Deiner anderen Beiträge z.B. zum Thema Studiengebühren zeigt sich ja schon wes Geistes Kind Du bist. Schade nur, dass wir scheinbar das Gleiche Hobby pflegen, aber deswegen muss man Dir ja nicht alles durchgehen lassen.
Trotzdem noch ein frohes Wochenende für alle, die sich auch anhand von schrecklichen Verbrechen an Kindern nicht direkt dazu hinreissen lassen die Todesstrafe oder Kastration zu fordern!


----------



## Splash (14. November 2003)

Naja lassen wir das - ich diskutier so ungern mit Leuten, die nicht in der Lage sind, sich auf eine ordentliche Argumentationsplattform zu begeben. Man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich mich gestern Abend auf das gleiche Niveau eingelassen habe.

Aber ich glaube ehh, dass die Diskussion hier zu nichts führt, da jeder ja seine Meinung irgendwo hat. Von daher könnte man ja mal schliessen, bevors n Thread zum fetzen wird *g*


----------



## Principia (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Splash _
> *.....Aber ich glaube ehh, dass die Diskussion hier zu nichts führt, da jeder ja seine Meinung irgendwo hat. Von daher könnte man ja mal schliessen, bevors n Thread zum fetzen wird *g* *



der meinung bin ich auch. solche themen sind hier meistens zum scheitern verurteilt, weil es immer welche geben wird die das thema an die wand fahren....

schönes wochenende noch...

gruzz michael


----------

